

Linux: How to Make Startup Suck Less (Also Reduce Memory Usage) - kinetik
http://blog.mozilla.com/tglek/2010/04/05/linux-how-to-make-startup-suck-less-and-reduce-memory-usage/

======
icefox
The article doesn't say how startup is measured. Does Firefox take 2.3s to get
to main() or 2.3s to show a window on the screen?

------
rudle
Should read: "How to Make Firefox Startup Suck less..."

PG: Any chance we could get the source URL in the RSS headlines?

~~~
kinetik
Maybe. I thought about changing the title, but the techniques apply to any
large program on Linux.

